

Why academic publishing hasn't been disrupted [2009] - incremental
http://scholarlykitchen.sspnet.org/2010/01/04/why-hasnt-scientific-publishing-been-disrupted-already/

======
billswift
Go read some of Robin Hansen's essays on academia on Overcoming Bias
(<http://www.overcomingbias.com/tag/academia>). The real reason is status
signaling- online publishing, more accurately publishing that doesn't go
through the _established gatekeepers_ , doesn't provide the status that _real_
sources do.

